# Filter Pad



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I decided I'd had enough of filter pads. I really don't need the carbon in my tank since I'm not medicating and decided to just get the filter insert that I had to cut down. 

Is this ok? 

My plants are doing better now and my counts are all good. Just wanted to see if other people do this.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I just did this last week, the main reason for a filter is to remove floating solids in the water and a place for bacteria to grow.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I do this and haven't had any issues (touch wood:-D).


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool, definitely saves a TON of money.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i havent used carbon in my Fresh water tanks in over a year with no problems


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

No reason to change filter pads, just rinse it in non chlorinated water when you do your water change. The teaspoon or so of activated carbon that they usually put in those dinky little replaceable pads clogs too quickly to do much good anyways. If you do want activated carbon (I always use it when inserting new plastic things into the tank or sump), you can get a 1lb tub for around $12 (I think that's what I paid).


----------

